# OLDIES SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CAR SHOW



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
FOR MORE INFO CALL GEORGE AT 818-679-5763
SHOW WILL BE JUDGED BY SIC PRODUCTIONS


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT</span>
4 
THE
OLDIES


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jan 23 2011, 02:59 AM~19672126
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR VENDORS ?  GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jan 24 2011, 12:42 PM~19682953
> *HOW MUCH FOR VENDORS ?   GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website...Good Luck
thanks

Old Memories


----------



## 2ndchance (Dec 29, 2010)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## impaladude72 (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...




BACK BUMMPER JUAN WILL BE RETURNING FOR THE HOP GET THE MONEY RITE


----------



## Caprice81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Our Style L.A. Will Be There


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*if you guys gona need any printing done for the the show , let me know *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 03:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

There goin to be a show and shine car show at pepboys in sylmar..Sunday jan. 30 From 11am to 5pm... There is goin to be prizes for car and food for people that take there car to show..Hit me up if u have any question.... Let the valle shine...


----------



## nationals818 (Jun 26, 2009)

Am down George like always carnal anything for the Homiez


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nationals818_@Jan 27 2011, 08:06 PM~19717313
> *Am down George like always carnal anything for the Homiez
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jan 28 2011, 12:18 PM~19722853
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 29 2011, 08:53 AM~19729385
> *
> *


----------



## singlepump64 (Jan 9, 2010)

Any trophy for longest distance? :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 29 2011, 08:53 AM~19729385
> *
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 31 2011, 07:45 AM~19744152
> *
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## TEQUILERO (Feb 2, 2011)

:biggrin: VALLEY LIFE CC


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

ttt ..Sic PRO. still doing BIG thangs...SUP BIG BIRD!


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Feb 4 2011, 10:26 AM~19786840
> *ttt  ..Sic PRO.  still doing BIG thangs...SUP BIG BIRD!
> *


Whats up Homie.. How you been? We are still at it. Thanks for the props


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE :biggrin: 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=7&year=2011


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Feb 7 2011, 11:01 AM~19808811
> *POSTED ON MY WEBSITE  :biggrin:
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...nth=7&year=2011
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Feb 7 2011, 12:08 PM~19808857
> *Thank you  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Show and shine at Pepboys in San Fernando this Sunday february 13 from 11am to 5pm. Food, drink and prizes will be given to those that bring there car out!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Feb 11 2011, 01:11 AM~19842639
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Feb 14 2011, 02:39 AM~19864771
> *
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Feb 14 2011, 08:28 PM~19872062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 5 2011, 10:30 PM~19798916
> *Whats up Homie.. How you been?  We are still at it.  Thanks for the props
> *


for sure my brotha...you know Sic Production are always layin it down to the fullest. 2nd to no one! be blessed


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

LOW LIFES WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Feb 15 2011, 07:20 PM~19879142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Feb 16 2011, 06:28 PM~19887292
> *:thumbsup:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

I LOVE THAT THIS SHOW IS HERE EVER YEAR. KEEP IT COMIMG OLDIES CAR CLUB


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Feb 17 2011, 07:59 PM~19897720
> *I LOVE THAT THIS SHOW IS HERE EVER YEAR. KEEP IT COMIMG OLDIES CAR CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Exclusives only will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal13_@Feb 21 2011, 07:04 PM~19927513
> *Exclusives only will be there :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Feb 28 2011, 09:38 AM~19979447
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Always a good show will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHN818_@Mar 5 2011, 10:24 AM~20021760
> *Always a good show will be there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 7 2011, 11:59 PM~20039680
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 8 2011, 10:43 AM~20042221
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Mar 8 2011, 10:16 AM~20042450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 9 2011, 11:55 AM~20051028
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 13 2011, 04:51 PM~20082589
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 14 2011, 01:25 PM~20088851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

ShotCallerS will be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 14 2011, 10:04 PM~20093851
> *ShotCallerS will be there!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 15 2011, 01:22 AM~20094611
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 13 2011, 04:46 PM~20082563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 15 2011, 05:13 PM~20099390
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Mar 16 2011, 09:17 PM~20110078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 18 2011, 02:05 AM~20119640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 18 2011, 01:05 AM~20119640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 01:58 AM~20127046
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 01:58 AM~20127046
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 07:03 PM~20131086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Mar 21 2011, 09:42 PM~20147591
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Mar 21 2011, 01:16 PM~20143297
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 23 2011, 12:47 AM~20158256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 23 2011, 12:47 AM~20158256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 19 2011, 07:03 PM~20131086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 24 2011, 06:31 PM~20172314
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2011, 09:09 AM~20177757
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 26 2011, 01:42 AM~20184153
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2011, 10:09 AM~20177757
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 27 2011, 12:37 AM~20190665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 27 2011, 12:37 AM~20190665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 27 2011, 12:37 AM~20190665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT FOR THE SFV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 27 2011, 12:37 AM~20190665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Tunes (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking forward to your show


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Tunes_@Mar 29 2011, 07:18 PM~20213973
> *Looking forward to your show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 30 2011, 05:49 AM~20216604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 30 2011, 06:43 AM~20216839
> *
> *


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

_See you this summer, Old Memories SGV Chapter_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Mar 27 2011, 12:37 AM~20190665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Mar 31 2011, 10:14 PM~20233323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 4 2011, 12:51 AM~20253183
> *
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 5 2011, 11:19 AM~20264941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WE MOVE OUR SHOW TO THE PARK NOT @ THE SCHOOL NO MORE


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE SFV!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG A R.O_@Apr 13 2011, 08:09 AM~20327572
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Jan 25 2011, 09:11 AM~19691981
> *GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147859
> *
> *


  wasup Homie


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jan 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19668457
> *OLDIES CAR CLUB SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER CAR SHOW
> SUNDAY AUGUST 7TH AT SAN FERNANDO VALLEY HIGH SCHOOL
> FLYERS AND REGISTRATIONS WILL BE OUT SOON.
> ...


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 14 2011, 10:26 PM~20343629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Apr 16 2011, 08:00 PM~20354939
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Apr 17 2011, 04:09 PM~20359565
> *
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 19 2011, 12:33 AM~20370920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug. 7th, 2011 with over $20,000.00 in prize money and 350 categories. And featuring top name entertainment. Super Bowl style Diamond Championship ring
and the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA there!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And don't smokin Hot Model contest. 










CYA there!!!


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 19 2011, 08:53 AM~20372292
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And don't smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 14 2011, 11:26 PM~20343629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 14 2011, 11:26 PM~20343629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Have a great show!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 21 2011, 12:16 PM~20390032
> *Have a great show!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 22 2011, 02:44 AM~20394773
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 23 2011, 05:06 PM~20404155
> *SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 24 2011, 05:26 PM~20410495
> *TTT
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 26 2011, 12:24 AM~20421117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 27 2011, 12:00 AM~20429497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

bad news . CANOGA PARK HIGH SCHOOL show has been postponed untill further notice..... due to the school and the park not filling the correct legal paper.....we are sorry for any inconvenience.......


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! for the Homies. *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2011, 07:41 AM~20430205
> *
> *


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING SAN DIEGO.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individuals sd_@Apr 29 2011, 12:14 PM~20448555
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE REPRESENTING SAN DIEGO.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

KRAZY STYLEZ will be there :nicoderm:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 29 2011, 11:48 AM~20448037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 2 2011, 04:35 PM~20469182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Apr 30 2011, 10:20 PM~20457643
> *KRAZY STYLEZ will be there :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 3 2011, 01:15 AM~20473313
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## impaladude72 (Mar 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 5 2011, 01:25 AM~20488427
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20499711
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG A R.O_@May 6 2011, 10:42 PM~20501377
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@May 8 2011, 03:35 PM~20509386
> *
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 8 2011, 11:10 PM~20512040
> *
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 8 2011, 11:10 PM~20512040
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 9 2011, 07:40 AM~20513156
> *
> *


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor Booths, how much?


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 5 2011, 01:25 AM~20488427
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20527196
> *Vendor Booths, how much?
> *


 $100


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 15 2011, 01:54 AM~20555571
> *$100
> *



Ok, i'm in. See you in August unless I get booked to dj at another show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 15 2011, 07:33 PM~20559288
> *Ok, i'm in. See you in August unless I get booked to dj at another show.
> *


----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*TO THE TOP HOMIE!!!


OLDIES CAR CLUB!!!!*


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZTROKITA_@May 16 2011, 10:37 AM~20562863
> *TO THE TOP HOMIE!!!
> OLDIES CAR CLUB!!!!
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@May 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20568702
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2011, 07:01 AM~20569473
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20583625
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 19 2011, 09:16 AM~20585159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 19 2011, 09:16 AM~20585159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SOUTHLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 23 2011, 12:04 PM~20610816
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 19 2011, 09:16 AM~20585159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Fleetangel said:


> GOODTIMES BIKE CLUB!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

Are ther ne shows coming up btween now. An the 17th  I'm only in the 818 till then an I'm hopen 2 c sum nice rides since I was dissapointed wit the sacramento rides I'm hopen u guys can make up for that


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

EL KOLORADO said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

SEE YOU THERE:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*
Will be in the house*:thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Carnales s&s and Cruz night*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

OG53 said:


> *
> Will be in the house*:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

805Alfy said:


> SEE YOU THERE:yes::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*TTMFT
*
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

Familia will be there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

IS THERE A HOP


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

BIGD6FOU said:


> View attachment 326831
> 
> 
> Familia will be there!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> IS THERE A HOP


Yes we will have a car hop


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Carnales Unidos*_ will be there. Looking forward to it!!
What up OG53.

View attachment 329022


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> _*Carnales Unidos*_ will be there. Looking forward to it!!
> What up OG53.
> 
> View attachment 329022


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> _*Carnales Unidos*_ will be there. Looking forward to it!!
> What up OG53.
> 
> View attachment 329022


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE....!!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


individuals sd said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE THERE....!!!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Good to see Individuals San Diego supporting this event. George and Oldies SFV and Oldies San Diego will treat you well. It was a bad ass show last year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

To the Top


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


ttt


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK C.C. (Dec 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

KLASSICK C.C. said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


Good show last year. If you cant make the convention center show this one is right after and gonna be good.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave: TTT for Oldies

View attachment 336816


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

CRUZ NIGHT AT POMONA FATBURGER JULY 29 2011 5PM TILL?? TROPHIES WILL BE PAST OUT AT 9PM 50/50 AND GIVE AWAYS ALL CAR CLUBS ,SOLOW RIDERS,GASSERS,BIKES,FAMILY RIDERS,BRING KIDS &WIVES, ALL WELCOME COME SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE ,BIKE,WE WILL TRY TO HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS NEED INFO CALL MARTY AT 626)757-7013 OR MARIO AT FATBURGER 909.596.9630 3109 NORTH GAREY AVENUE POMONA CA 91767​


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> :wave: TTT for Oldies
> 
> View attachment 336816


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Trucha-Marcos said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:wave:


Bird said:


> Good show last year. If you cant make the convention center show this one is right after and gonna be good.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:wave:


1SEXY80 said:


> :wave: TTT for Oldies
> 
> View attachment 336816


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :wave:


ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :wave:


ttt


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT.....


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

individuals sd said:


> :drama:


ttt


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


mr.glasshouse said:


> TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dino's Bomb squad 
will be there representing in full effect
most of our members will be there
we are rolling real deep


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

CRAP I GOT TO GET MY PRE REG IN!!!
T T T


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Stylistics SO.LA. will be there to support........


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> Dino's Bomb squad
> will be there representing in full effect
> most of our members will be there
> we are rolling real deep


See you at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Stylistics SO.LA. will be there to support........


 Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey dawg 
i got a couple of member that didn't pre reg can we still get in


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT ...... Bump for the homies.......uffin:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

pepes21 said:


> hey dawg i got a couple of member that didn't pre reg can we still get in


X63!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> hey dawg
> i got a couple of member that didn't pre reg can we still get in


Yes you can still get in, just show up on the day of the show


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


MR.MIKE63GT said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## UltimatE Regal (Jul 22, 2011)

UltimatE Riders WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

getting ready:thumbsup:


----------



## UltimatE Regal (Jul 22, 2011)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


UltimatE Regal said:


> UltimatE Riders WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


gordo86 said:


> getting ready:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


Top notch show. George and the rest of his members will treat you well. Hope to see a good turnout


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lindsay's Finest will be in the house! !


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

just a few days awayuffin:LA GENTE C.C will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:Wasup Doggy


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Less then 4 days away :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> Top notch show. George and the rest of his members will treat you well. Hope to see a good turnout


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Lindsay's Finest will be in the house! !


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


rolldawg213 said:


> just a few days awayuffin:LA GENTE C.C will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Less the 4 days away :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> Less the 4 days away :biggrin:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> Less the 4 days away :biggrin:


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> ttt


300 entries already but still plenty of room. Gonna be a good show!!!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

should be a nice day too......STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> 300 entries already but still plenty of room. Gonna be a good show!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


DEDICATION 818 will be there showing Support!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Terco said:


> should be a nice day too......STYLISTICS SO. LA. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Junior LOC said:


> DEDICATION 818 will be there showing Support!


----------



## chicanahoney (Jul 30, 2011)

Can't wait!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


chicanahoney said:


> Can't wait!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso hxa will be there


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt for the homie


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


ttt


----------



## UltimatE Regal (Jul 22, 2011)

OLDIES SFV said:


>


TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

UltimatE Regal said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't wait. Sounds like its gonna be a good show.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait. Sounds like its gonna be a good show.


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the show sold out


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

no it's not sold out we still have room, come by


pimp slap said:


> Is the show sold out


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT for the Homies from Oldies CC SFV!!

Check out my Homie Re-Up's Music Video- This Vato is putting it down for the 818 San Fernando Valle! Thats me driving my 64! lol






...Re-Up will be rolling with the DEDICATION 818 CC this Sunday giving away Free Mix-Tape Albums to the Public...

DEDICATION 818 C.C. TTMFT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas magazine and America Bombs will be at the Oldies show this sunday check out the First Issue of America Bombs! Thanks for your support.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas magazine and America Bombs will be at the Oldies show this sunday check out the First Issue of America Bombs! Thanks for your support.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Almost time...hno:


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

KRAZY STYLEZ AV and SFV CC will be there to support. :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> Lindsay's Finest will be in the house! !


See you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> no it's not sold out we still have room, come by


Still plenty of room. Best show of the year in San Fernando


----------



## chicanahoney (Jul 30, 2011)

San Fer always doing it right with the oldies! Nd some of the hottest vatos!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

we will be there KLIQUE OXC


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

USO L.A WILL BE THERE TOO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


mr colors said:


> USO L.A WILL BE THERE TOO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

GETTING MY CAMERA BATTERIES CHARGE!!! SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Post the pics for the Homie !!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

was a good show... lots of clean cars!!!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good show.... very nice turn out.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT SHOW OLDIES.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ALOT OF CARS I'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE LOTS OF VENDORS VERY GOOD ATMOSPHERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: SORRY I HAD TO CUT OUT EARLY. HAD TO GET HOME WAS DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY. BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN FOR SURE.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

bad ass show LA GENTE had a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BAD ASS SHOW OVER 450 CARS MAN THERE WAS GANG OF GIRLS AT THIS SHOW


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> BAD ASS SHOW OVER 450 CARS MAN THERE WAS GANG OF GIRLS AT THIS SHOW


WAS COCHINO CREW WAS PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

909vert63 said:


> WAS COCHINO CREW WAS PUTTING IT DOWN


HAHA NOT TODAY DOG I WAS BUSY JUDGING


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

CONGRATS TO OLDIES ON A SUCCSESFUL CARSHOW. TO CLEAR UP ANY RUMORS ABOUT THE MAJESTICS CC ,AND OUR REASON FOR NOT ATTENDING, *NONE OF OUR MEMBERS PASSED AWAY, WE DECIDED AS A CLUB TO GO TO OTHER SHOWS AND NOT ATTEND YOURS FOR PERSONAL REASONS*... AGAIN THIS IS TO CLEAR UP ANY RUMORS AND CONGRATS AGAIN. "CHINA MAN 818 CHAPTER"


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld would like to thank Oldies cc for a good show. There were some firme cars out there and just a cool atmosphere. This is what lowriding is all about.


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

KRAZY STYLEZ CC would like to thank Oldies CC for a great time. Beautiful rides and great atmosphere. Thanks George and crew :thumbsup:


----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

GOOD SHOW ALOT OF CLEAN RYDES, THANKS FOR HAVING THE

ONE BAD CREATION C.C FAMILY


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

LATIN WORLD


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> HAHA NOT TODAY DOG I WAS BUSY JUDGING


Congratulations to Oldies SFV and all the participants who showed and placed. The awards were on hit as was the whole atmosphere of the show. SIC PRODUCTIONS will always support this show when called upon. Thanks for letting us be a part of this great event. Thanks to the Impalas magazine crew for letting the judges use your trailor to escape the heat and tally up the scores.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

LATIN WORLD


----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)

View attachment 345810


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Just wanted to say Thank You Oldies C.C. for a great show, I had a great time seeing old friends and seeing all the cars and the ladies. I'll be there again next year, well worth the time. I took some pics and i'll post them later. Thanks from Lo Nuestro Car Club.

















*


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

LATIN WORLD


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

first place 12 inch bikes LATIN WORLD


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Mr. Monte Carlo said:


> LATIN WORLD


It was cool meeting you guys from Latin World, Lyndsays Finest and the other clubs who drove up from Central Cal. Congrats on the ones who placed..


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)

STYLISTICS SO.LA. HAD GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW.


----------



## 5viejitos1 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

USO L.A want to take oldie and crew for a great show you guy did your thing and the shows get better and better see you guy next year for shore :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Good show OLDIES!:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C LINE UP


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C LINE UP


that was one bad ass line up hommie


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great show Oldies defiantly a annual event carnales unidos had a great time


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GREAT SHOW OLDIES.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ALOT OF CARS I'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE LOTS OF VENDORS VERY GOOD ATMOSPHERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: SORRY I HAD TO CUT OUT EARLY. HAD TO GET HOME WAS DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY. BE THERE NEXT YEAR AGAIN FOR SURE.


Thanks for the support Homie .Its all good Homie Family comes first.Happy B-Day:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

Oldies S.F.V. will like to thank all of the clubs and individuals who came out and supported the Show,without you we couldn't have the Show.Thanks again guys for another nice turnout.
GOD BLESS!!!!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

CAFE C.C. had a blast! good show, good people, good cars! looking forward to it next year! :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> ONE BAD CREATION C.C LINE UP


YOU GUYS LOOKED GREAT OUT THERE YESTERDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


>


GREAT PIC WITH MY CAR DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE?


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Hernan said:


> Good show OLDIES!:thumbsup:


X2, BUT NEXT YEAR COULD YOU GUYS TURN DOWN THE HEAT A LITTLE BIT? LOL


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

cirilo0314 said:


> Great show Oldies defiantly a annual event carnales unidos had a great time


X53 Good Turn Out Great Show Thank You Oldies:thumbsup:

png upload


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] free image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] gif upload[/IMG]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[/URL] wordpress image hosting[/IMG]


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you oldies cc for a great show we had alot of fun. From CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Nuestro Pride came down from Porterville and had a great time! We will definately be coming back next year with more cars. Thanks Oldies for putting on this show and for the hospiltality you showed us!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great Show Oldies. _*Carnales Unidos *_had a blast. Good Family Fun Is What It's All About.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

teacherspet said:


> Nuestro Pride came down from Porterville and had a great time! We will definately be coming back next year with more cars. Thanks Oldies for putting on this show and for the hospiltality you showed us!


:nicoderm:NUESTRO PRIDE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE IN THE 818! :thumbsup:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

*GOODTIMES C.C. THANKS YOU FOR HAVING US YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR...*


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Bird said:


> It was cool meeting you guys from Latin World, Lyndsays Finest and the other clubs who drove up from Central Cal. Congrats on the ones who placed..


 Thanks Bird, it was cool choppin it up with u. Its always cool to meet vatos willing to talk about lowriding. Good job in judging the show fairly!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> GREAT PIC WITH MY CAR DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE?


_*Yeah i have a couple more, i'll post 'em up as soon as i can. :biggrin: Love your ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Trucha Car Club Had a good time!Great show!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep good show Jorge, Oldies bad ass cars / bikes ,,,,,,,,,,, thumbs up


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Yeah i have a couple more, i'll post 'em up as soon as i can. :biggrin: Love your ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


 Thank you very much and thanks for posting up those great pics


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

chrysler300 said:


> Thanks Bird, it was cool choppin it up with u. Its always cool to meet vatos willing to talk about lowriding. Good job in judging the show fairly!


Thanks Homie... I got the best crew around with out a doubt!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Thank you very much and thanks for posting up those great pics



_*No problem, i still a few more. Thank you :biggrin:*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>


NICE PICS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> NICE PICS HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



_*Thank you very much Homie :biggrin:*_


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


>


thats nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


> _*Thank you very much Homie :biggrin:*_


YOUR PICTURES BRING THE THREAD TO LIFE. BIG UPS ANDY


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOUR PICTURES BRING THE THREAD TO LIFE. BIG UPS ANDY



_*Thank you once again, that means alot :biggrin: I seen you leaving the show, i was trying to catch a shot of your ride but you were out of the fence already...One of the baddest rides out there..Big props to you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES HAD A GREAT TIME!!!...CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Coach Rob (Jun 24, 2009)

Had a great time!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Thank you once again, that means alot :biggrin: I seen you leaving the show, i was trying to catch a shot of your ride but you were out of the fence already...One of the baddest rides out there..Big props to you :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*_





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





Coach Rob said:


> View attachment 346337
> 
> Had a great time!





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>



THANKS IT WAS A GOOD ASS SHOW WISH I COULD HAVE STAYED A LIL LONGER:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS OLDIES AND GERORGE FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW WE HAD LOTS OF FUN AND U KNOW ME AND SOUTHLAND WILL ALWAYS SUPPORT U AND ALSO THANKS FOR LETTING HANK CASTRO DO HIS THING UP ON STAGE CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YR:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIE FOR HOPPING THIS CLEAN AS 63...










AND HE HOP COUPLE OF TIMES...TO MAKE SURE I GOT THAT SHOT!!!!

GOOD LOOKING OUT!!!!


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Great show Oldies! Cruisers C.C. had a good time, See you next year.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOUR PICTURES BRING THE THREAD TO LIFE. BIG UPS ANDY


 X2, keep them coming


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice pics Dream On


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

DREAM ON said:


>





DREAM ON said:


>





DREAM ON said:


> BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIE FOR HOPPING THIS CLEAN AS 63...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS DREAM ON. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

DREAM ON said:


>


BAD ASS PICTURE!

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

ON BEHALF OF STYLISTICS SO. LA., WE WANT TO SAY CONGRATS ON ANOTHER GREAT SHOW AS ALWAYS!

WE ALL HAD A BLAST WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

CAFE CC thanks oldies for throwing it bad ass show
:thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

gordo86 said:


> CAFE CC thanks oldies for throwing it bad ass show
> :thumbsup:


Good show George and the rest of Oldies SFV


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

good show oldies majestics los angeles will be there deep next year


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

One Bad Creation Car Club


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

thast some bad ass pics wence :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

wence said:


>


BAD ASS PICTURES WENCE

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

wence said:


>


VERY NICE PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## CAFE64 (Aug 9, 2011)

*GREAT SHOW OLDIES CAR CLUB THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW !*











BETO MEDINA JR
CAFE C.C.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

We will like to thank all of the car clubs and individuals who came out and supported our car show, without all of you we couldn’t of make this happen. I will also like to thank Bird and his crew SIC Productions Judging for doing a great job as always and Young Hog for helping us with the car hop. We had a great turnout with over 500 cars, bikes and motorcycles!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> We will like to thank all of the car clubs and individuals who came out and supported our car show, without all of you we couldn’t of make this happen. I will also like to thank Bird and his crew SIC Productions Judging for doing a great job as always and Young Hog for helping us with the car hop. We had a great turnout with over 500 cars, bikes and motorcycles!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Thanks George.. We always look forward to working your show. Always alot of great people there we get to chop it up with. This year was especially cool with all the clubs who supportted you from Central cal!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


>


I like it Great pic


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


>


Great pic of the 58


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks for all of the help Homie


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> good show oldies majestics los angeles will be there deep next year


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:Thanks George.. We always look forward to working your show. Always alot of great people there we get to chop it up with. This year was especially cool with all the clubs who supportted you from Central cal!!!


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks guys for the show my club had a really good time 
i personally didn't make it but i will next show your show is the talk of our club 
thanks again
DINO'S BOMB SQUAD cc


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you Dino's Bomb Squad :thumbsup:


pepes21 said:


> thanks guys for the show my club had a really good time
> i personally didn't make it but i will next show your show is the talk of our club
> thanks again
> DINO'S BOMB SQUAD cc


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

OLDIES SFV said:


> Thank you Dino's Bomb Squad :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

first time we see avo working


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

GREAT TURN OUT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> I like it Great pic



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

_*GOOD SHOW 
*_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ESEROB said:


> _*GOOD SHOW
> *_





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> first time we see avo working


WHOS WE YOU GOT A MOUSE IN YOUR POCKET,BOSSES NEVER WORK  WASUP HOMIE


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

58Bowtie said:


> WHOS WE YOU GOT A MOUSE IN YOUR POCKET,BOSSES NEVER WORK  WASUP HOMIE


WE GOT REAL BUZY BRO THAT I COULDN'T EVEN TAKE PICS THIS YEAR FOR LIL:run:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


>





andyodukes66 said:


>


VERY NICE!!!



andyodukes66 said:


>


I LIKE THE GIRL IN THE INTERIOR PICS MORE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

wence said:


> DAMMMM NOW THATS A TORTA!!!! YOU NO SHE WENT TO KING TACO TO GO EAT AFTER THE SHOW FATTTAZZZZ JAJAJAJA


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

wence said:


>


 DAMMMMMMM CLEAN ASS PICS....


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THE GIRL IN THE INTERIOR PICS MORE


_*Lol!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: I guess i would too :biggrin:*_


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


> _*Lol!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: I guess i would too :biggrin:*_


THANKS AGAIN FOR THE NICE PICS


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> THANKS AGAIN FOR THE NICE PICS


_*No problem homie, love your ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hopefully one day my '66 will look as clean as yours :biggrin:
*_


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:guns:TTMFT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Carnales Unidos **proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks​ from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:**
CarnalesUnidos







*


----------

